# Flying to Gran Canaria , can I buy Duty-Free at Dublin Airport?



## mairekenny (5 Aug 2010)

Apologies if this a silly question but flying off on holiday this weekend to Gran Canaria and wondering if I can buy Duty Free cigarettes and Liquer at Dublin Airport on the way out? Also , would it be cheaper to buy at the airport or onboard the aircraft and will the airline take a credit card for payment.


----------



## argentina (5 Aug 2010)

If you do buy liquids in Dublin Duty Free on the way out you will have to put them in your hold baggage on the way home, you will not be allowed through security in the Canaries with liquids that were purchased in Dublin  - even if they are in a sealed bag.
Dublin airport are now doing a service where you can purchase goods in the Duty Free on the way to your destination and collect them when you return to the airport after your holiday, not sure if it applies to all goods though


----------



## G123 (5 Aug 2010)

Good to know - I always thought they were part of Spain which doesn't qualify... I presume?


----------



## TheShark (5 Aug 2010)

Good to know about the "collect on return" service at Dublin Airport , I'll certainly be availing of that.
Slightly off-topic but how can an airline "authorise" a credit card sale inflight? Surely using the old system of swiping an impression from the card is wide-open to abuse?


----------



## TLC (5 Aug 2010)

Just a query on "collect on return"  what if you have bought over in Gran Canaria as well as the purchases made in Dublin - are you still allowed to bring both lots in without breaking the limits allowed?


----------



## suemoo1 (5 Aug 2010)

who are you flying with? just back from gran canaria and i bought 400 john player on way over in duty free and they were 55e and only 44e on the flight (thompson) so i should have waited..


----------



## runner (5 Aug 2010)

Why bother?
Gran Canaria is a duty free Island and same brand cigs and alcohol are cheaper there in the supermarket!


----------



## TheShark (5 Aug 2010)

You may not be going anywhere - Spanish air-traffic controllers are striking from 18th August.
[broken link removed]


----------



## niceoneted (5 Aug 2010)

The purchase of duty free and collect on return does not apply to drink and cigarettes that are bought. FYI.


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Aug 2010)

TheShark said:


> You may not be going anywhere - Spanish air-traffic controllers are striking from 18th August.
> [broken link removed]



Don't they do that every August? along with the bus drivers in the Balearics, and from the look of it Aer Lingus cabin crew soon too.


----------



## salaried (6 Aug 2010)

Hello Maire,Gran canaria is outside of the EU so take advantage of the duty free.When you are at the airport you can buy your allowance of cigarettes in the duty free, 400 i think or you can get them on the flight as previous poster stated they work out a bit cheaper.This is our approach to it,my wife and i both buy 400 each at the duty free ,show our boarding cards at the till and we are off to the boarding gate.On the flight we buy another 400 each When we arrive we have 8 cartons between us and if we use 1 each in the week we will still have 6 cartons coming back between us.A saving of approx 450.00euro. We are not spirit drinkers but if your flight is arriving late and you want to have a quiet tipple in the comfort of your room after your journey then take advantage of the duty free at the airport ,otherwise liquers are very cheap to buy over,i usually bring some back for friends.Last thing obviously you can use your credit card at the airport but airlines i am not sure about .PS at an average of 25 euro a carton on the flight i would make sure i had 50.00 euro spare cash in the event they do not accept cc on the flight,have a great time maire.


----------



## SlugBreath (6 Aug 2010)

Am I missing something here?  Why would you purchase duty free cigarettes at Dublin Airport if you can get them for half the price in Gran Canaria?


----------



## j26 (6 Aug 2010)

I'm pretty sure 200 of the premium brands are less than 30 quid in the Canaries and the lesser brands are far less, so why buy them on the way over?


----------



## runner (6 Aug 2010)

200 premium bran cigs are as low as 18 euro in some supermarkets there


----------



## suemoo1 (6 Aug 2010)

it depends on the brand.. john player not usually available in the canaries.. 23/24e a pack there for benson hedges this year.. only 20e in lanzarote, so some cartons work out cheaper on the plane, depending on who you are flying with.


----------



## paddyc (6 Aug 2010)

Think marlboro lights were the most expensive in around €20 - €23 a carton when I was there last Oct. Everything else was cheaper, some brand were going for €7 a carton but stuck with marlboro lights.


----------



## salaried (6 Aug 2010)

If it costs 55 euro for 400 cigarettes at the duty free,that is 2x 200 cartons wrapped together as one special offer pack, which i have purchased myself then that balances out at 27.50 for a carton of 200.When buying the same brand name in gran canaria you will save 5 euro a carton.The reason we purchase them at the airport and on the flight is they are the same cigarettes that you would get here.The cigarettes that you get in GC might be of the same brand name and some people find them to be ok but they lack a certain chemical and can play havoc with your throat if you smoke enough of them.Put it like this ,200 john player blue at the airport will cost 27.50 euro,5 euro dearer in price than in GC ,same brand name ,not the same product.Of course you can buy even cheaper cigs and I have in the past but paid the price for it.J26 and Runner are correct. Same brand name cigs are slightly cheaper to buy out there as opposed to duty free and there are even cheaper brands.I just prefer to stick to my own genuine brand JPB ,everyone to their own.Nearly there maire, enjoy.


----------



## salaried (6 Aug 2010)

Paddy try smoking the 7 euro a carton for a week,there is a reason why they are so cheap.Read an article lately that the manafacturers are packing them with sawdust which is why they can flog them at that price.


----------



## SlugBreath (6 Aug 2010)

salaried said:


> but they lack a certain chemical and can play havoc with your throat if you smoke enough of them.


 
Better to have the right mix of chemicals.


----------

